# Legs/ass



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

So the mrs is on yet another diet, calorie deficit this time after years of me telling her to ditch the fads. We are still working on macros and actually calorie numbers but getting there.

She has also started coming to the gym with me. I haven't been bang on it for ages so this was good, in theory for both our motivation. To be honest I'd rather go on my now my heads back in it.

Anyway.. she wants to build muscle to give her shape to join her losing fat. She's particularly focussed on her are/legs but enjoys the other days too. However she doesn't think my routine has enough!

Leg day is:

hack or BB squat

press

Seated extensions

Lying curls

standing calves

she also does those thigh machines, in and out

am i doing right by her? Is there anything I can add in that focuses on lifting that arse of hers?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Is there anything I can add in that focuses on lifting that arse of hers?


 RDL, lunges, hip thrusts and hyperextensions.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ta mate. I do shoulders on leg day so might just send her off to do those extra bits on her own


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

She's got an almost square mid section of that makes sense. So I'm hoping with her dieting and getting on the weights she'll get closer to the shape she wants.

Mots gonna be slow as she's not into cardio but progress is progress


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> She's got an almost square mid section of that makes sense. So I'm hoping with her dieting and getting on the weights she'll get closer to the shape she wants.
> 
> Mots gonna be slow as she's not into cardio but progress is progress


 Maybe she can incorporate cardio in her everyday life ? ( more walking, less driving for example ) I hate cardio as well

what @Endomorph84 suggested is bang on .

also , focusing on legs alone is just wrong if she wants symmetry. Encourage her to work on compound lifts and make those the core of her workout x


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks 

she comes 3 times a week with me doing a split covering entire body and all compounds. She's just moaning that she doesn't feel like she's doing enough on legs/arse

i keep telling her it's enough and that in time if she keeps it up it will pay off but if I can throw a few more exercises at her she might be more content


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Keep telling her to get on clen to help her she'd the fat but she had a bad experienced with fat burners before so won't touch anything lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> Keep telling her to get on clen to help her she'd the fat but she had a bad experienced with fat burners before so won't touch anything lol


 In that case she'll hate clen , like most people I guess .

Yohimbine isn't bad at all though, personally I had no side effects I couldn't handle apart from uncontrollable sweating lol


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll look it up. She doesn't have any caffeine normally so the fat burners made her feel like she was gonna die ! I didn't think clen would be as bad, but if you're saying that I'll avoid it lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> I'll look it up. She doesn't have any caffeine normally so the fat burners made her feel like she was gonna die ! I didn't think clen would be as bad, but if you're saying that I'll avoid it lol


 I've gone from drinking 6-7 coffees a day to maybe 1 decaf a day for some reason . Maybe I've had enough for a lifetime lol

clen gives me terrible anxiety apart from all it's usual side effects . I can't even tolerate 5 mg

Yohimbine on the other hand gave me a nice boost preworkout with no harsh comedown x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> Thanks
> 
> she comes 3 times a week with me doing a split covering entire body and all compounds. She's just moaning that she doesn't feel like she's doing enough on legs/arse
> 
> i keep telling her it's enough and that in time if she keeps it up it will pay off but if I can throw a few more exercises at her she might be more content


 I understand what she's saying

barbell hip thrusts , split squats , lunges , weighted hyper extensions and romanians if done with good form are awesome . Then have her melt on the abductions machine to wrap up haha x


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. Hopefully if I can destroy her on leg day she won't be so down hearted


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

rbduk said:


> I'll look it up. She doesn't have any caffeine normally so the fat burners made her feel like she was gonna die ! I didn't think clen would be as bad, but if you're saying that I'll avoid it lol


 Late reply, but you did right in telling her to avoid clen if she doesn't like caffeine. Clen is horrible stuff. You've gotta consider, your beta receptors basically stimulate adrenaline and the fight or flight response that gives you anxiety - clen is a beta receptor stimulator.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd avoid drugs unless diet is actually working, as for using clen it's a horrible med.

T3 > clen. I have family members on t3 while dieting and they're very happy with the results.

They are basically following the diet they used to follow still but supplementing with t3 and weight is staying off and a good stone plus less than they were previously.

As for legs pretty much covered above.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Sibutramine is side free and my go to but not everybody responds to it.


----------



## 90055 (Sep 7, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Thanks for the advice. *Hopefully if I can destroy her on leg day* she won't be so down hearted


 This is just my opinion, but personally I don't see much sense on this kind of short-sighted all-out mentality where you just recklessly put people through the most they can withstand.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Fella Finn said:


> This is just my opinion, but personally I don't see much sense on this kind of short-sighted all-out mentality where you just recklessly put people through the most they can withstand.


 Agreed.

Aim for progressive overload with a set amount of reps and sets, slowly add weight next session when they're hit.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

AestheticManlet said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Aim for progressive overload with a set amount of reps and sets, slowly add weight next session when they're hit.


 Old news. She quit already thank f**k.


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

I think you should focus on her diet before anything else. Get rid of refined sugar, start weighing food, reduce carbs etc etc. If you dont do this she'll put the gym work in but isnt likely to notice a change she likes, she'll get bigger but wont get the shape and definition. If she needs to lose fat too then her diet needs to be set and followed or she'll lose interest quick. If you can get her to see some results, itll motivate her to carry on.

Dont get her doing any gear yet, she'll be able to achieve alot from doing gym work and eating correctly. Agree with Anna, do compound lifts that activate the core and lower back too, dont just focus on muscle groups yet. If shes not used to training then you should build her overall strength first.

f**k. I just saw ur last post! oh well ive typed this now!


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

rbduk said:


> So the mrs is on yet another diet, calorie deficit this time after years of me telling her to ditch the fads. We are still working on macros and actually calorie numbers but getting there.
> 
> She has also started coming to the gym with me. I haven't been bang on it for ages so this was good, in theory for both our motivation. To be honest I'd rather go on my now my heads back in it.
> 
> ...


 Taking ur partner to the gym is like taking ur dog to crufts ?

I go for a break from her lol and some male banter ha


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

thecoms said:


> Taking ur partner to the gym is like taking ur dog to crufts ?
> 
> I go for a break from her lol and some male banter ha


 I didn't want to but I like to show support when she's making an effort, I'd hoped she'd get in to it and start going on her own but knew deep down she'd sack it off after a few weeks


----------

